# Frustrated with the MBTI.



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

I have been attempting to type myself for quite some time now, and I have become a bit frustrated with the MBTI. I have become lost in self-analysis and cannot come to a conclusion as to my type. However, rather than spending more wasted time attempting to classify myself, I am starting to question the system of classification. How are any of you absolutely certain of your type? Since the validity of your type is purely based on subjective self-analysis, how can anyone be certain of their type? Furthermore, since the type indicator is reducible to one's manner of thought, can one not change one's thought process? So can changing type be just as simple as changing clothes? Is one's "type" simply the thought process that one uses primarily at the moment? Just some thoughts. Any rebuttals are encouraged.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm 90% sure of my type. Overall, the descriptions of my type fit better than the descriptions of any other type.

I don't think you can change the way you think. I think personality types are set for life.

The most important thing to realize is that your type is not the way you think at the moment. Everyone uses all parts of the MBTI type sometimes, but it's what's dominant that determines your type


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

mizzymelon said:


> I have been attempting to type myself for quite some time now, and I have become a bit frustrated with the MBTI. I have become lost in self-analysis and cannot come to a conclusion as to my type. However, rather than spending more wasted time attempting to classify myself, I am starting to question the system of classification. How are any of you absolutely certain of your type? Since the validity of your type is purely based on subjective self-analysis, how can anyone be certain of their type? Furthermore, since the type indicator is reducible to one's manner of thought, can one not change one's thought process? So can changing type be just as simple as changing clothes? Is one's "type" simply the thought process that one uses primarily at the moment? Just some thoughts. Any rebuttals are encouraged.


There is for me no type that fits you exactly. I find myself somewhere between ENTP/ENTJ, and it has been difficult for me to determine that. [Not only because I don't really know myself (how hard it is), but because it's extremely difficult to distinct who you are deeply, who you believe you are, and who you want to be (with regard to your job, environment, etc.).] - All of that is a personal computation, not an MBTI thing.
I therefore disagree with some point in ENTP, and disagree with some point in ENTJ, but I share a lot in both types. I've no problem with decision for instance, or imposing my point of view quickly and strongly when I don't want to discuss, and this is not an 'P' thing I presume, it's more 'J'. But in the other hand, I can't stand focusing on a detail or precise problem, and this is typically a 'P' thing.

May be, it would be better for you to go have a look on the Socionic. Start by feeding the 80 questions, try to determinate your temperament, then your quadra. This will be longer and harder, but you may be interesting by the result coming from all the new question that will arise from this system.

Good luck.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

Ultr4 said:


> There is for me no type that fits you exactly. I find myself somewhere between ENTP/ENTJ, and it has been difficult for me to determine that. [Not only because I don't really know myself (how hard it is), but because it's extremely difficult to distinct who you are deeply, who you believe you are, and who you want to be (with regard to your job, environment, etc.).] - All of that is a personal computation, not an MBTI thing.


Did you ever find a technique that can help with finding your true temperament?


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

What of the cognitive functions? Some say that they are valid, others say that they are invalid. I find it extremely difficult to determine primary functions.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

This test helped me too in finding my type. It doesn't just give one answer, but gives scores to each of the cognitive functions, so you can compare them yourself.
Keys 2 Cognition


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Completely sure of my type. Took me almost two years to work out.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> This test helped me too in finding my type. It doesn't just give one answer, but gives scores to each of the cognitive functions, so you can compare them yourself.
> Keys 2 Cognition


Thanks for that link.


----------



## Lynx09 (Feb 11, 2015)

It's been half a year I'm searching for my type and I'm still not sure... I’m something between ISFJ and INTP because I know my function, but I ignore their order. I still don't fit enough with both stereotypes to be sure yet


----------



## INTP Christian Lady (Feb 28, 2015)

I think INTP and ISFJ are so different. 
My sister is an ISFJ and I am an INTP. 
ISFJ- I'd say she is more of that person who gets things done. She is working around the house, in the garden, she is punctual, she dislikes it when someone is late...when there is a problem she usually keeps it to herself, can swallow a lot and is quiet, it takes a bit longer for her to finally speak up. 
She remembers small details about things..(can remember stories well and jokes, or small things about people)

INTP- are mostly in their heads...it takes them a while to get things done and break through their thought processes (and then they will do everything last minute)
I don't really like doing the daily routinal things...Before I do things I think about them for a long time to consider all possible options how it could be done.
INTP's I'd say when they read a story remember the big pictures, some things that stuck out to them...not really a lot of details as names or places. 
When something bothers me I usually have to speak up.  I want people to know what's the issue.
I also come up with all kinds of crazy ideas that could be realized...I'm very visionary...my sister ISFJ is more realistic I would say.

well there are many more things but that's just a few things ...maybe it helps you, maybe not! 
I'm a pretty strong INTP maybe that is why it is so clear for me. (have you taken the humanmetrics test? -for me the results were always the same...took the test a couple of times and always answered very honstely...and the description fits perfectly for me as an INTP- there is no doubt lol  )


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Process of elimination. It's not foolproof, but it sure as hell beats trying to prove one type over another. So much easier to disprove.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Lynx09 said:


> It's been half a year I'm searching for my type and I'm still not sure... I’m something between ISFJ and INTP because I know my function, but I ignore their order. I still don't fit enough with both stereotypes to be sure yet


By that logic, I'm somewhere between an ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ. And so are you. And so is everyone else on this board. And on this planet.
*
We all use all eight functions* is the point I'm making here. The function order is _precisely_ what matters the most, and what differentiates the sixteen types from each other.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Consider these questions based on the majority of time, rather than per each context:
- Are you outwardly or inwardly focused? This can be ascertained by what triggers thoughts for you. If placed in front of a wall where you had to remain without coercion, would you be frustrated/bored or would you be off in your own world?
- Do you prefer abstract or concrete discussions, the majority of time?
- Are the majority of your decisions based on logic or values?
- Are you more comfortable when things have been concluded or do you agonise over whether things should be concluded?


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

Duo said:


> - Are you outwardly or inwardly focused? This can be ascertained by what triggers thoughts for you. If placed in front of a wall where you had to remain without coercion, would you be frustrated/bored or would you be off in your own world?


-Inwardly focused, I suppose. In fact, I have a hell of a time trying to concentrate on things sometimes, I can occasionally "retreat" into my thoughts and ignore reality entirely.



> - Do you prefer abstract or concrete discussions, the majority of time?


-That seems like a rather difficult question to answer. Is it possible that you could provide an example of each?



> - Are the majority of your decisions based on logic or values?


-Logic, definitely. With my logical analysis, I am sometimes accused of being a "devil's advocate."



> - Are you more comfortable when things have been concluded or do you agonize over whether things should be concluded?


-I agonize over whether things should be concluded, I suppose. I have an awful habit of procrastination and not always finishing what I start. It may be helpful to state that my friends have concluded that I am "good at planning, not so good at doing." It seems that I more frequently enjoy the thinking of things rather than the doing of them.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

That sounds a lot like you're an IXTP. These are the descriptions for INTPs and ISTPs
INTP Personality (“The Logician”) | 16Personalities
ISTP Personality (“The Virtuoso”) | 16Personalities


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> I'm 90% sure of my type. Overall, the descriptions of my type fit better than the descriptions of any other type.
> 
> I don't think you can change the way you think. I think personality types are set for life.
> 
> The most important thing to realize is that your type is not the way you think at the moment. Everyone uses all parts of the MBTI type sometimes, but it's what's dominant that determines your type


same here, ever since i took the MBTI test it seemed like it explained my WHOLE LIFE STORY like it explained all my problems and why i had them.

it's amazing........ definitely 90% maybe even 95%......... although of course it is not 100% accurate........ the thing is inaccurate about is my emotions i am an emotional person deep and down i DO have a choice of expressing my emotionals, expressing it just takes more effort. ( in fact i express TONS of emotions EFFORTLESSLY when talking/ messing around and having fun with my little brother)

but overall , i say this MBTI thing is amazing.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> That sounds a lot like you're an IXTP. These are the descriptions for INTPs and ISTPs
> INTP Personality (â€œThe Logicianâ€�) | 16Personalities
> ISTP Personality (â€œThe Virtuosoâ€�) | 16Personalities


Based on those descriptions, it would seem as though I would be a combination of both types.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@Pifanjr 
What I mean is, both descriptions seem to fit. So what would that indicate?


----------



## Lynx09 (Feb 11, 2015)

knife said:


> By that logic, I'm somewhere between an ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ. And so are you. And so is everyone else on this board. And on this planet.
> *
> We all use all eight functions* is the point I'm making here. The function order is _precisely_ what matters the most, and what differentiates the sixteen types from each other.


However, there are two axis that you are using more than the two other, which in my case were Ne-Si and Ti-Fe. So basically, I was saying that i wasn't sure in which order to put these four main functions. I was pointing out that one of these two must have been the right order, which was more precise than telling «look, I'm one of the 16 types for sure, like, i don't know, something between ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ» 

But I get your point and you are right. That's why I needed a longer time to commit to one order of function rather than the other because it did make a great difference. I think I've found it for now (until I begin to doubt it again... :tongue


----------



## Lynx09 (Feb 11, 2015)

knife said:


> By that logic, I'm somewhere between an ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ. And so are you. And so is everyone else on this board. And on this planet.
> *
> We all use all eight functions* is the point I'm making here. The function order is _precisely_ what matters the most, and what differentiates the sixteen types from each other.


However, there are two axis that you are using more than the two other, which in my case were Ne-Si and Ti-Fe. So basically, I was saying that i wasn't sure in which order to put these four main functions. I was pointing out that one of these two must have been the right order, which was more precise than telling «look, I'm one of the 16 types for sure, like, i don't know, something between ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ENTP, INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ» 

But I get your point and you are right. That's why I needed a longer time to commit to one order of function rather than the other because it did make a great difference. I think I've found it for now (until I begin to doubt it again... :tongue


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> @Pifanjr
> What I mean is, both descriptions seem to fit. So what would that indicate?


Let's try this: Think of some event, such as a party, that took place in your life not so long ago. Afterwards, what kind of things do you remember? What are the things that caught up your attention? If you told someone about the event, what kind of things did you tell or would have wanted to tell? What were the things you thought, but didn't feel like sharing? Why?


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

lightbox said:


> Let's try this: Think of some event, such as a party, that took place in your life not so long ago. Afterwards, what kind of things do you remember? What are the things that caught up your attention? If you told someone about the event, what kind of things did you tell or would have wanted to tell? What were the things you thought, but didn't feel like sharing? Why?


Well, I haven't really gone to many parties recently, but I do remember one that I was forced to go to by my parents. It was a birthday party for the child of my mother's friend. The things I remember most were what took place inside of my mind. Such as, we had an Airsoft war, (in case you don't know what Airsoft is: http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft) and I distinctly remember my thought process in the middle of battle. I remember carefully evaluating the situation, and analyzing different strategies. I ended up winning the first battle we had, due to my strategy, but the second battle I lost due to my arrogance. I remember seeing an enemy player at a distance, but I foolishly assumed he was out of range. I didn't take any precautionary measurements, and I ended up getting shot. I remember being very disappointed at myself for misjudging the situation. I also remember being a bit embarrassed at the dinner table when my mother sort of bragged on me. I am home-schooled, and the adults were discussing education. My mother had announced to everyone that I was receiving a fine education, but not just on her account. She said that I was something of a "nerd" and that even if she were to stop educating me, I would certainly educate myself. She implied that I was a "smart cookie" and I remember that I did not particularly enjoy the attention. I remember playing video games with the group, and I enjoyed that. (Playing video games was probably the most fun I had there.) Honestly, nothing really caught my attention. I suppose you could say I was rather self-centered. If I were to tell someone of the event, I would probably mention the Airsoft war, and my strategy, and I would also probably mention which video games we played, and how well I did at them. What were the things I thought? Well, I thought all sorts of things. Such as, I thought that the child's father was religiously bigoted. I have been raised by Christian parents, but I would consider myself currently agnostic, and as such, I don't usually pick sides in the Atheist/Theist argument. However this man was quite... opinionated. He was immensely proud of the fact that he didn't own a TV, due to it being too mainstream and "worldly" however, he owned and frequently played an Xbox. I thought that to be a great contradiction. At the dinner table, the topic never strayed from condemning people that did not hold his views, and he repeatedly mocked evolution. He mocked Charles Darwin _ad homenim_ style, claiming that Charles Darwin had done the work of the Devil, and that evolution was a branch of Satanism. I didn't share this thought for obvious reasons. :laughing: I suppose that is all then.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@lightbox 

Also, that GIF you have as your signature is very distracting lol.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> @lightbox
> 
> Also, that GIF you have as your signature is very distracting lol.


You can turn off signatures in the settings somewhere. It makes the forum a lot quieter.

I don't know enough of MBTI to conclude anything based on your story though, although it does sound like something I could write.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not yet confident in which type best fits me.

The course of action I've taken is to understand the cognitive functions. Every so often there is a moment when everything clicks and I understand a dynamic. In understanding I may have an idea of which I use. The process of elimination is another helpful method. I believe I'm getting closer.

The problem I'm having is that it is difficult to know that the natural process in your head is actually what is being described.
The other point of confusion can be other peoples input. Some people are quite knowledgable, some don't quite understand, with this there can be conflicting conclusions about what type one could be or how the functions manifest.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> Well, I haven't really gone to many parties recently, but I do remember one that I was forced to go to by my parents. It was a birthday party for the child of my mother's friend. The things I remember most were what took place inside of my mind. Such as, we had an Airsoft war, (in case you don't know what Airsoft is: http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft) and I distinctly remember my thought process in the middle of battle. I remember carefully evaluating the situation, and analyzing different strategies. I ended up winning the first battle we had, due to my strategy, but the second battle I lost due to my arrogance. I remember seeing an enemy player at a distance, but I foolishly assumed he was out of range. I didn't take any precautionary measurements, and I ended up getting shot. I remember being very disappointed at myself for misjudging the situation. I also remember being a bit embarrassed at the dinner table when my mother sort of bragged on me. I am home-schooled, and the adults were discussing education. My mother had announced to everyone that I was receiving a fine education, but not just on her account. She said that I was something of a "nerd" and that even if she were to stop educating me, I would certainly educate myself. She implied that I was a "smart cookie" and I remember that I did not particularly enjoy the attention. I remember playing video games with the group, and I enjoyed that. (Playing video games was probably the most fun I had there.) Honestly, nothing really caught my attention. I suppose you could say I was rather self-centered. If I were to tell someone of the event, I would probably mention the Airsoft war, and my strategy, and I would also probably mention which video games we played, and how well I did at them. What were the things I thought? Well, I thought all sorts of things. Such as, I thought that the child's father was religiously bigoted. I have been raised by Christian parents, but I would consider myself currently agnostic, and as such, I don't usually pick sides in the Atheist/Theist argument. However this man was quite... opinionated. He was immensely proud of the fact that he didn't own a TV, due to it being too mainstream and "worldly" however, he owned and frequently played an Xbox. I thought that to be a great contradiction. At the dinner table, the topic never strayed from condemning people that did not hold his views, and he repeatedly mocked evolution. He mocked Charles Darwin _ad homenim_ style, claiming that Charles Darwin had done the work of the Devil, and that evolution was a branch of Satanism. I didn't share this thought for obvious reasons. :laughing: I suppose that is all then.


Wow, sounds like a disturbing party. 

I asked the questions because my ex husband is an ISTP and I'm an INTP. We were together for a long time and I noticed many differences between us. If we met other people at some event such as a party (which by the way was extremely rare), we would remember slightly different things. My husband would remember who exactly were present, what the people looked like and he could also recall many bits and pieces of information gathered from what people said. Afterwards he would probably comment on how awkward he felt socially and how annoying it is that he didn't have much to say, but he would stop thinking about those things quite quickly. I on the other hand would forget who were present, what the people looked like and remember conversations mostly only if I attached some meaning to them. The feeling of awkwardness would plague me for quite a long time. I would replay some of the conversations over and over again in my head, especially if I didn't express my thoughts well enough (which is pretty much always the case). If I would have been at the same party as you, I would have probably forgotten almost everything else apart from the dude who mocked Darwin. 

In an oversimplified way, my ex collects information and he restores it for later use that is mostly some practical application. I pick up things that can be argued. For example, from the last party (about two months ago) we were both at, I remember mainly four bits of conversation: 1) a woman said alcohol induced migraine can be prevented if I take antihistamine before drinking - I thought it was bollocks 2) a man wanted us to discuss nuclear power and he himself was very much in favour - no one seemed interested which I felt was a shame, but didn't participate either because I'm socially annoyingly inept 3) many of the people discussed about different types of world catastrophes and while the topic is interesting I thought the conversation was just bemoaning - again I blamed myself for not speaking up 4) a girl started to open up about her boyfriend leaving her - I wondered why she felt like sharing that with a bunch of strangers. I also made quite a few interpretations about people based on their behaviour and tried to pass time by guessing people's personality types. Mostly I phased out and thought about things entirely irrelevant to the event. 

I'm not sure if this was at all helpful. I don't think I could type you according to your answer, but if I had to guess I'd say ISTP based on what you wrote about the video games. But you do sound like an IxTP. You are apparently still quite young, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

lightbox said:


> Wow, sounds like a disturbing party.


Lol :laughing: indeed it was.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

lightbox said:


> Wow, sounds like a disturbing party.
> 
> I asked the questions because my ex husband is an ISTP and I'm an INTP. We were together for a long time and I noticed many differences between us. If we met other people at some event such as a party (which by the way was extremely rare), we would remember slightly different things. My husband would remember who exactly were present, what the people looked like and he could also recall many bits and pieces of information gathered from what people said. Afterwards he would probably comment on how awkward he felt socially and how annoying it is that he didn't have much to say, but he would stop thinking about those things quite quickly. I on the other hand would forget who were present, what the people looked like and remember conversations mostly only if I attached some meaning to them. The feeling of awkwardness would plague me for quite a long time. I would replay some of the conversations over and over again in my head, especially if I didn't express my thoughts well enough (which is pretty much always the case). If I would have been at the same party as you, I would have probably forgotten almost everything else apart from the dude who mocked Darwin.
> 
> ...


And thanks for the help. :happy:


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

lightbox said:


> You are apparently still quite young, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


I have read that, usually, only your dominant cognitive function can be determined until you are an adult. After studying each function, I am almost certain that mine would be Ti.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@lightbox 

I came across this: Sensing or Intuition Quiz in my travels, would you consider this an accurate assessment? I scored as 73% Intuition and 27% Sensing.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> @lightbox
> 
> I came across this: Sensing or Intuition Quiz in my travels, would you consider this an accurate assessment? I scored as 73% Intuition and 27% Sensing.


I don't think it's the best test. How sure were you of your answers?

Also, what were the results from the Keys2Cognition test? Most tests result in xSTx for me. The Keys2Cognition test helped me see why (my Si is very high, probably just because I have a very good memory).


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> I don't think it's the best test. How sure were you of your answers?
> 
> Also, what were the results from the Keys2Cognition test? Most tests result in xSTx for me. The Keys2Cognition test helped me see why (my Si is very high, probably just because I have a very good memory).


I forget, hang on, I'll take it again.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> @lightbox
> 
> I came across this: Sensing or Intuition Quiz in my travels, would you consider this an accurate assessment? I scored as 73% Intuition and 27% Sensing.


I don't think that is a very good one. There are some weird bits (sixth sense!), and whether a person works steadily or in bursts has nothing to do with sensing / intuition. I'd prefer these: Personality Tests and the 2 keys to cognition tests. And this is a very good description of an INTP type.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@Pifanjr 

These are the results from my Keys2Cognition test:

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************** (20.4)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************** (28.8)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************************** (46.4)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************* (21.3)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************** (29)
average use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Thinking (Ti): Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTP, or ISTP


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@lightbox 

There are quite a few tests to choose from. Which one shall I take?


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

@lightbox 

Oh, and from that INTP description, this: "Now looking specifically at first the Ti, the principle of detachment even encompasses how an INTP views himself. He may analyse his own thought processes as if his mind and body were separate from his conscious self. In wanting to understand his reactions to things, he may treat himself, even his own thoughts, as subjects for experiment. At the extreme end of the scale, where Ti is very dominant, the ultimate goal of understanding the world with total clarity must be achieved through total detachment from everything. Fortunately, Ti never dominates over the other 3 preferences to such an extent that such an unhealthy state is reached." This is spot on. I am constantly analyzing myself. In fact, ever since I came across the MBTI, I have been practically obsessed with it. That is in part, why I started this thread in frustration. Because I have been spending so much time just sitting and analyzing myself for hours. The problem I have had has been maintaining objectivity. It is something I seek to achieve so much, that I will subject every perspective, every thought, every idea I have had, to ruthless assessment.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

mizzymelon said:


> How are any of you absolutely certain of your type?


About as certain as the gamer claiming to have banged my mom.


> Since the validity of your type is purely based on subjective self-analysis, how can anyone be certain of their type?


That depends on the confidence of the person in question, doesn't it? Certainty is mostly emotional, and thus subjective.


> Furthermore, since the type indicator is reducible to one's manner of thought, can one not change one's thought process?


No, one is not limited to a handful of functions. Almost everyone uses every single function at some point, but some more often than others, and some more comfortably than others.


> So can changing type be just as simple as changing clothes?


Yes, albeit uncomfortable clothes. For example, you shed your usual athletic clothes (INTP) and wear a latex catsuit (ESTP). Depending on how long you can tolerate it, you will be an ESTP since you would be using those functions for that period of time. But I doubt you'll be able to keep it up for long (do you know how hard it is to pee in latex?!)


> Is one's "type" simply the thought process that one uses primarily at the moment?


Basically.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

mizzymelon said:


> @lightbox
> 
> There are quite a few tests to choose from. Which one shall I take?


If you are up to it, just take all Jung and Multi-Perspective tests :tongue: The longer ones are generally better.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

@mizzymelon, if you're really determined to figure out your type, I suggest you buy or borrow a book on MBTI, instead of using the Internet. Misinformation is less rampant on papery databases.


----------



## mizzymelon (Feb 13, 2015)

GasmGizmo said:


> @mizzymelon, if you're really determined to figure out your type, I suggest you buy or borrow a book on MBTI, instead of using the Internet. Misinformation is less rampant on papery databases.


Yes, I probably should. I have sifted through countless internet articles, which all proclaim different things.


----------

